# What to do when an Apocalypse happens!



## DIYwithease (Jul 24, 2013)

When an apocalypse happens and you need to move fast and quietly use a multiperson bike with baskets and always move in small groups. Before hand figure out why you need to leave and what you need. Also have a plan and a signal.


----------



## Grimm (Sep 5, 2012)

*I call shenanigans!*

Seriously, use the damn search feature before posting your tweeny crap.


----------



## DIYwithease (Jul 24, 2013)

Grimm said:


> I call shenanigans!
> 
> Seriously, use the damn search feature before posting your tweeny crap.


Bp what's wrong with this! And you post crap too!


----------



## Grimm (Sep 5, 2012)

DIYwithease said:


> Bp what's wrong with this! And you post crap too!


Whats wrong with this...?!

#1 You post for the sake of posting. You want attention so you post randomly.

#2 You don't bother to use the search function to see if this is an over post that will clog the board wasting others time.

#3 You NEVER respond to posts you didn't start.

*Shenanigans!*


----------



## DIYwithease (Jul 24, 2013)

Grimm said:


> Whats wrong with this...?!
> 
> #1 You post for the sake of posting. You want attention so you post randomly.
> 
> ...


When a apocalypse happens (any freaking kind!!) it's important evn if it's only a life threatening storm ok?!


----------



## rf197 (Jul 19, 2009)

The outcome of this thread is looking Grimm


----------



## Grimm (Sep 5, 2012)

rf197 said:


> The outcome of this thread is looking Grimm


*Shenanigans!*


----------



## DIYwithease (Jul 24, 2013)

rf197 said:


> The outcome of this thread is looking Grimm


Your outcome looks that way too...... IM LEAVING


----------



## Grimm (Sep 5, 2012)

DIYwithease said:


> Your outcome looks that way too...... IM LEAVING


*Shenanigans!*

I'll keep calling it till you make good on your "threat".


----------



## DIYwithease (Jul 24, 2013)

Grimm said:


> Shenanigans!
> 
> I'll keep calling it till you make good on your "threat".


I'm LEAVEING once the *special* person I asked deletes it okay *******?


----------



## Reblazed (Nov 11, 2010)

Grimm said:


> *Shenanigans!*
> 
> I'll keep calling it till you make good on your "threat".


Thank YOU, Grimm


----------



## DIYwithease (Jul 24, 2013)

Reblazed said:


> Thank YOU, Grimm


Your rude!


----------



## Grimm (Sep 5, 2012)

Geez! Sounds like an AARDVARK to me.

*Shenanigans!*


----------



## rf197 (Jul 19, 2009)

DIYwithease said:


> Your outcome looks that way too...... IM LEAVING


Don't be so defensive, being angry all the time leads to a short life span...prepper or not


----------



## DIYwithease (Jul 24, 2013)

Grimm said:


> Geez! Sounds like an AARDVARK to me.
> 
> Shenanigans!


Sounds like a horrible parent to me!


----------



## DIYwithease (Jul 24, 2013)

rf197 said:


> Don't be so defensive, being angry all the time leads to a short life span...prepper or not


Good I wanna die again!


----------



## Grimm (Sep 5, 2012)

DIYwithease said:


> Good I wanna die again!


I call *shenanigans*!

I call tweeny drama 'queen'!


----------



## Coastal (Jun 27, 2013)

DIYwithease said:


> When an apocalypse happens and you need to move fast and quietly use a multiperson bike with baskets and always move in small groups. Before hand figure out why you need to leave and what you need. Also have a plan and a signal.


While it may be fun for a few minutes, I think your plan is doomed to fail. Especially in the event of a large uphill section.


----------



## DIYwithease (Jul 24, 2013)

Grimm said:


> I call shenanigans!
> 
> I call tweeny drama 'queen'!


Awww boo hoo I'm crying! You should really know whats ping on in my life and I don't need you bs!


----------



## Grimm (Sep 5, 2012)

DIYwithease said:


> Sounds like a horrible parent to me!


At least I don't let my children troll adult forums.

*Shenanigans!*


----------



## DIYwithease (Jul 24, 2013)

Grimm said:


> At least I don't let my children troll adult forums.
> 
> Shenanigans!


My family all have hit me at least once I thought people here would be my friends and give me ideas on how to have fun (occupie my life)! But you all hate me!


----------



## Grimm (Sep 5, 2012)

DIYwithease said:


> My family all have hit me at least once I thought people here would be my friends and give me ideas on how to have fun (occupie my life)! But you all hate me!


Oh, but we love tweeny boppers.

btw I changed my signature for you. "Kisses"


----------



## DIYwithease (Jul 24, 2013)

Grimm said:


> Oh, but we love tweeny boppers.
> 
> btw I changed my signature for you. "Kisses"


Child abuser....


----------



## Grimm (Sep 5, 2012)

DIYwithease said:


> Child abuser....


Self made victim.


----------



## DIYwithease (Jul 24, 2013)

Grimm said:


> Self made victim.


Did you not hear what I said


----------



## Grimm (Sep 5, 2012)

You called me a child abuser. 

I can call names too.


----------



## rf197 (Jul 19, 2009)

5lb ban hammer about to drop on SW yet again.... post count does not equate to intelligence nor does it impress anyone rookie


----------



## OldCootHillbilly (Jul 9, 2010)

DIYwithease, let me say a few thins here an I hope yall take it ta hart.

1st, respect be earned, it ain't just given. Yall got a fair piece ta go before ya earn respect here. Arguin an name callen of other members ain't gonna earn ya no respect what so ever.

2nd, This be a forum fer preppin an homesteadin. We all be here ta share info an idears on those subjects an thins related. We'll be glad ta teach ya bout them thins an discuss the same subject matter. Remember, yer awfull young, many a us here be a fair bit older they yall with more experience. 

3rd, Post count don't really mean a whole lot ta the folk who been here awhile. Post content be far more important then just how many thins we can post. We have specific areas fer a reason. We have a recipe section where we post recipes. We have a general area where we discuss thins what don't fit elsewhere. We have a health section where we post health related thins.

4th, Ifin yall got some quality info ta share, we'd be glad ta here it. Were just not inta dribble. 

We be glad ta have ya here, but try an fit in with the folks what have been here fer a spell. Ain't tellin ya ta act just like us, but don't stomp on folks toes round here cause ya ain't gonna gain much by that.

Justa bita free advice from a old hillbilly what been round the block a few times.


----------



## farright (Mar 25, 2010)

well said coot!


----------

